# Pike-a-naws (Yuba, Gorge, Yuba again)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yeah I was in for the lack-o-sleep fish-a-thon! Got 4 hours of sleep Thursday night and met UtGolf and Luke at Sportsmans at 5am on Friday. UtGolf was fashionably late but we were off into the foggy roads. It was so bad you could se about 30 feet or less at 65mph! :shock:

We arrived to see a baren place void off all life but the rabbits. 









So UtGolf had a underwater camera and sure enough 1st fish we see is a good walleye. Well after that all we saw were pike, pike, and more pike! Luke and UtGolf made me an outdoor dog for the day and stayed in the tent while I froze to the ice out there.

Then UtGolf was the 1st to get a Northern Pike on the ice at Yuba. He must need more sleep! It was a great "My Name is Earl" moment.









I got a few bites before I hooked into one. I got him up to the hole and grabbed the steel leader but thanks to the ill-preparedness of UtGolf we only had a 4 inch diameter auger. In the process of guiding the head to the hole it got off. 

So then it was all about Luke. He got a pike next to me and sure enough the pike hit my line 10 feet up and I lost my one and only best lure.

"Cool Hand Luke" managed 4 Northern Pike like this one.









So the action died off and UtGolf went on a perch search. LOL we didn't see a single perch on the underwater camera. So we pack up and sure enough UtGolf left the keys in the tent pockets. He had moved all over the place so it was a frantic search for the keys across the lake during sunset. 









Day 2 - Flamming Gorge

I saw an invite on BFT from Kentofnsl and jumped in on it. With a whole 1.5 hours of sleep I showed up 40 minutes early at 3:50am and took the time to "break the ice" with kent. Sure enough BFT's NETO showed up a tad late and we were off to the gorge! I slept till we got our permits at the Wallmart in Evanston. The employee actually told me to have a great family day with my grandpa! :lol:

I slept all the way to Holmes Crossing where I was greeted by the slickest ice I have ever seen. With me being the only guy without ice cleats I chose to pick a tiny island of snow for my fishing operations. While dead sticking my 3rd rod (love the 6 rod rule there BTW) I saw the rod go nuts.

Here was my fantastic result. A 1st but not the last Lake Trout from the Gorge.









Then it was NETO's turn.









Last and least was Kentofnsl's only laker for the day.









On the way to get the pic of Kentofnsl I slipped on the ice and took a bad fall on my elbow. I laid on the ice a bit wondering if I broke my elbow for the 2nd time of my life.

The action was slow so I took another 45 minute nap on the ice while fishing and low and behold my sleep was interupted by my braided line tugging on my finger. With a quick snap of the wrist I stood over the hole and watched this laker come up from the depths!









So shortly after that the sun started to set and we had a long trip back to SLC. NETO managed to hog all the macks with 6 pups under his belt. I scrambled up 2 macks and kentofnsl just got the 1 mack. We packed up with this sunset at the Gorge. They seem to never dissapoint!









We ate like kings at the McDonalds in Green River where a guy whom Kentofnsl stergeon fished with spoke to us about the gorge fishing. I slept all the way to Leaky's club (near echo) and made plans for the next day. By 1am I was hitting the pillow again for a rematch with the pike of Yuba!

Day 3 - Yuba

Met up with DuckDog1us and 2 of his kids at 7am in Utah's happy valley. Once again I was 30 mins too early. We arrived to see the whole place to ourselves. DuckDog1us then mentioned his auger blades failed the day before and he bought new ones. Well the blades didn;t work and we looked SCREWED!!!!!!!!!

So luckily a car pulled into the lot. I sweet talked the group into drilling us 7 holes. I offered $10 but they declined that in trade for some ice pike info. I obliged to all their questions and told them a few good spots. They tried there own spots till they saw me with this northern pike.









Unable to move around we were stuck to one spot. Not great when needing to move to find pike. So the guys hit one of the other spots I mentioned and nailed 3 pike. Ah, salt in the wound for me personally since I had so many spots to try and no auger to get me there. So I BS'd with another group while DuckDog broke down camp. As we left 2 guys got out of their car and headed to the holes we were at. Turns out they didn't have an auger. Like the ocean nothing went to waste I guess.

We drove to AF Harbor at UL and at 4pm there was 3 guys on the ice with no fish. From now on if we drive that far I will bring my hand auger. After all this fishing I am ready to hit the pillow again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Quite the marathon. Looks like you made out well though, and got to visit with a bunch of forum folks. Pretty neat to catch pike through the ice.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a lot of fishin'!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice of the guys to let you cat nap while on the road.
Looks like it was a great trip with good company.
Thanks for the report.


----------

